# être habité par (habiter)



## LoulouK

*! Hola !*​ 
Tengo un problema de traduccion, quiero traducir

_" Il me semblait *qu'elle était habité par* un énorme poulpe invisible"_

être habité = être possédé

? Puedo traducir eso con esta frase ? :

_"Me parecia que *estaba endemoniado por* un pulpo enorme e invisible "_

Gracias


----------



## chlapec

Puedes usar "poseída"/"invadida", pero no "endemoniada", que sería poseída por el demonio.


----------



## LoulouK

!! Muchas gracias Chlapec !!


----------



## Vicomte123

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonsoir à tous
Et comment dirait-on "habité" mais plutôt dans le sens de "passionné par quelque chose", c'est-à-dire sans connotation négative aucune car je suis en train de traduire un document publicitaire où ce genre de choses est, par définition, prohibé.
Voici la phrase en question: "habité par le désir d'innover..."
Merci de vos suggestions 
Vic


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Vicomte123 said:


> Et comment dirait-on "habité" mais plutôt dans le sens de "passionné par quelque chose", c'est-à-dire sans connotation négative aucune car je suis en train de traduire un document publicitaire où ce genre de choses est, par définition, prohibé.
> Voici la phrase en question: "*habité par le désir d'innover...*"


Ma proposition:

*- estar arrebatado por el deseo de innovar*


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Otra idea: impulsado por...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## chlapec

Et encore: animado por...


----------



## Vicomte123

Oups...je n'avais pas vu les propositions de Gévy et chlapec...le compliment va pour vous aussi bien sûr  ...et les autres! Ils se reconnaîtront pour sûr!


----------



## GURB

Hola
Yo diría:* ser presa del deseo de innovar...*


> *Ser presa de.* Estar dominado por aquello que se expresa: "Fue presa del miedo".
> 
> M.Moliner


----------



## Gévy

GURB said:


> Hola
> Yo diría:* ser presa del deseo de innovar...*



Ah ouiiiiiii, joli ! 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Lamento no estar de acuerdo con *Gurb *ni con *Gévy.* Cuando decimos *ser presa de algo*, estamos significando que sufrimos o padecemos algo, o sea, que expresamos una connotación negativa: *ser presa del miedo, del pánico, del terror, de la presión, de los nervios*, etc. 

En mi opinión, _ser presa del deseo de innovar_, rezuma ese matiz negativo que *Vicomte *ya nos advirtió no debe transmitir la traducción de su frase.


----------



## galizano

Yo me pregunto si "obsesionado" encajaría bien.A mí, me parece que corresponde con lo que quiere transmitir Loulouk. Obsesionado por hacer las cosas bien., por la perfección .La verdad, no le veo nada negativo.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

galizano said:


> Yo me pregunto si "obsesionado" encajaría bien.A mí, me parece que corresponde con lo que quiere transmitir Loulouk. Obsesionado por hacer las cosas bien., por la perfección .La verdad, no le veo nada negativo.



¿No crees, *galizano*, que más que _obsesionado_, quizá encaje mejor _entusiasmado _o _apasionado_?


----------



## galizano

La verdad, me gusta bastante lo de  "apasionado". ¿No vendría bien, habitado?


----------



## GURB

Hola
Efectivamente  Víctor, he tenido reparos al proponer "ser presa de" que se suele efectivamente usar con un matiz negativo. Sin embargo, M.Moliner no le da sentido restrictivo. Además son bastantes las ocurrencias con un matiz positivo. Véanse estas dos:


> _*La obediencia a los mandamientos justos de Dios es fácil  para aquellos cuyos corazones han sido presa de la gracia y cuyas vidas  se encuentran empoderadas por la gracia. (Dt. 30:11;. Mt 11:29-30;. 1 Jn  5:3).”Ministerio Infantil Acoiris.*_





> Mientras María se ruborizaba, Marta, presa de curiosidad, arrebató el regalo de entre las manos de su hermana, abriéndolo con presteza. Benitez Juan, Caballo de Troya.


Finalmente ¿por qué no traducir por* habitado por el deseo de innovar* como se dice habitado por la gracia, por la música, por la nostalgia?
Un saludo


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Sin embargo, *Gurb*, el Drae, en su entrada nº 11 de *presa*, dice:


> *presa*:
> *11. *f. Persona, animal o cosa que *sufre o padece* algo. _Fue presa del terror al ver arder su vivienda._​



En cuanto a *habitado *-en el que todos hemos probablemente pensado para la frase de marras- he de reconocer que si bien no parece tan elocuente como en francés, podría quizá ser una buena opción. 

Otra opción que también dejo a vuestra consideración: *invadido por el deseo de innovar.*


----------



## Vicomte123

Muchas opciones me habéis ofrecido todos! Muchas gracias por esta gran ayuda...


----------



## adaire

Holà !

entonces, por decir '' pourquoi je suis habité par cette chanson depuis des jours ? "

'' porque soy endemoniada par esta cancion después dias ?''


----------



## Gévy

Hola Adaire:

¿Endemoniado? ¡Por Dios, no! 

Pero necesitamos saber de qué va la cosa, cuál es la situación y por qué dice eso el que lo dice. Si no sabemos el contexto, no podremos darte el matiz más adecuado, el verbo tiene varias acepciones...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------

